# Steinhart Forecast - 6538 Connery sub + in-house movements



## Federer (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi all!

Had a very interesting and friendly exchange of emails with the great Mr. Steinhart himself. My main concern was the creation of an MKII-competitor Connery sub design. Out of respect I asked him whether I could leak this info and got the ok!

Re: Connery sub



> Maybe there is one model included like your guys idea+ wish. Surprise&#8230; surprise...


Re: how long to wait?



> Yes you still have to wait 2 weeks more after we come out with our next great watch&#8230; surprise surprise&#8230;


And, perhaps more interestingly, Mr. Steinhart has plans to create an in-house movement for his watches. This plan is in response to the decline in availability of ETA movements.

Some highlights 
-They are thinking of the future, he wants Steinhart to be around for a long time
-Sellita has the same issue as other ETA movements since they use swatch-group parts



> And also for the future, I will work with my swiss network on a own in-house 3 hands automatic movements. So I hope we can come out with our new own in-house movement on end of this year or 2014.


Take from it what you will, but I am very excited on both topics!


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Wow. In house movements would definitely propel the brand to new heights. Very excited and well done with sharing the news!


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Great news on both fronts!


----------



## jagmichael (Oct 15, 2010)

I am excited about Steinharts future. Seems like a well ran business.


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

You will be pleased to know in-house movements have been in Steinharts business brief for a long time now & definitely well before the issue with ETA became maintream. To this there are some that doubt Steinhart is taking this issue of movement supplies the way they expect they should but I for one & a few others have known for a few years now that Steinhart has been actively planning for their own movements. Unfortunately, the supply isuue is biting harder & faster than many many brands expected it would.

With the first foundations having already been laid & building underway for Steinharts new HQ the tangiable growth of Steinhart is now a visual one. With this new facility will come bigger thinking & even better products... Be aware that even with all these changes coming the same thinking will remain, great watches & accessories at fair prices...


----------



## eXis10z (Jun 21, 2009)

That's really good news. Perhaps the connery sub will be part of the limited edition series that they release annually. I'm really stoked over the news of upcoming in-house movements! This will really alleviate the "Steinhart" brand.


----------



## JMO (Jun 6, 2012)

Should make an in-house handwind center second hand movement. Would be the best pilot watch out


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

WOW, two HUGE pieces of news! What a pleasant surprise! :-!


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Glad to hear about the in house automatic movement. A great step forward for Steinhart.
I'm also glad to hear about the new watch, but I hope it's not going to be a LE. I just bought the Raven and don't have the funds for another watch the next couple of months.
Was actually saving up for a NavB chrono, but if Steinhart comes up with a Connery sub homage that will have to wait.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

That would be 
i so Look Forward to it.!

Thanks Federer for the Heads-up.

.


JMO said:


> Should make an in-house handwind center second hand movement. Would be the best pilot watch out


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

It's certainly exciting to learn that STEINHART is in the works as well as in the process of making their in-house design movements... although still be built by another party...
However, eventually... one of the concerns with most STEINHART collectors, i believe, will still be the pricing of their future produce. Of course, not forgetting their evolving beautiful designs...
Hopefully, the self designed movements will not be as expensive as the last premium collection movements.


----------



## IslaTurbine (May 9, 2011)

I'm just gonna leave this here.... https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/steinhart-movements-789694.html

Apologies will be accepted via PM.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Ed.YANG said:


> Hopefully, the self designed movements will not be as expensive as the last premium collection movements.


Well. 
i Believe that there's a Fair Value set on items. Not Just Watches & Movements but also everything else we Buy under the Sun.

Speaking of which. when you look at the Premium Caliber and All The Extras  that come with, i think the Higher Price is Well justified ,especially when you Compare it with a Less decorated UNITAS Caliber.

don't you think.? :think:

so if the New Calibers are More Expensive then we have to Accept That. just like everything else in Life Especially for The Finest Things ;-).


----------



## JRLambertus (Sep 9, 2011)

a Connery sub?! that would be great!!! I'm in the process of having a internal battle with my self in order to sell my SOB1 in order to fund a MKII, but if this is true .. i can see myself selling it for another Steinhart!


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

JMO said:


> Would be the best pilot watch out


The best navigation homage - at best.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

IslaTurbine said:


> Apologies will be accepted via PM.


I'd suggest doing a lot more reading on the workings of the watch industry. It might help you to understand what a true in-house movement is and why they are astronomically expensive to develop. Do you actually believe that Steinhart has spent the past few years on CAD machines designing a completely new movement?


----------



## IslaTurbine (May 9, 2011)

Uwe W. said:


> I'd suggest doing a lot more reading on the workings of the watch industry. It might help you to understand what a true in-house movement is and why they are astronomically expensive to develop. Do you actually believe that Steinhart has spent the past few years on CAD machines designing a completely new movement?


It might help you to re-read my first post in that thread. It wasn't directed solely at only in-house movements, was it? Yeah......


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

OK, no apologies need to be metered out or anything like that, we are all mates here....;-)

To cover the bases, the idea of Steinhart having their own branded movements is not a complete secret. Some (a few) have known for some time & indeed Steinhart themsleves recently released the beautiful Premium line Steinhart ST1 caliber which of course is a redesign of & using some elements of the ETA6497-8's. However, as I mentioned in my post in the attached thread below last year, a totally new Steinhart caliber design made entirely by them or for them is a huge cost & time investment, but they do dream of getting there one day....

I have been watching some DVD's recently of a few brands, specifically the work that goes into their in-house movements. The watch geek in me is totally amazed at the work involved & that doesn't even include the production stage. It is an enormous undertaking & to this Steinhart isn't anywhere near that yet. However, with the help of affiliates there are serious possibilities, obviously. Simple point though, even working on a modification to an existing movement takes years so one can't yet fully expect a rollout of any other new calibers anytime soon. In saying all that for all of GS's humility & generosity he is a highly driven individual & just about all he has put his mind to in this industry has come to fruition so all things considered his plans can be followed with enthusiasm & positive anticipation.....................

OK, back to the 6538 Connery sub discussion.................



IslaTurbine said:


> I'm just gonna leave this here.... https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/steinhart-movements-789694.html
> 
> Apologies will be accepted via PM.


----------



## eXis10z (Jun 21, 2009)

The connery sub has to come with acrylic/plexi. Sapphire just doesn't do such a homage justice. 40mm will of course be optimal but I guess using their standard 42mm as with current the ocean series will suit many ppl's desire for a bigger sub as well.


----------



## Federer (Sep 4, 2012)

One more week!


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Yeah - hate to admit it, but I am quite excited by the prospect of a Steinhart 6538 homage. Why _do I hate to admit it_? Because I have pre-orders in for a OWC Milsub, Dagaz Typhoon, and am searching high and low for a MKII Kingston with date. Am seriously considering jumping on the Smiths Diver (another Seiko 6105 homage) when it is made available later this month. Point is, I already have too many plates in the air!


----------



## Overwound (May 15, 2013)

JMO said:


> Should make an in-house handwind center second hand movement. Would be the best pilot watch out


That would be great! Also, please offer one in 40mm range for those liking the style but not able to wear the 44mm all the time.


----------



## Sail944 (Nov 19, 2011)

So does this mean the sub will come two weeks after they release their next watch? If so, any idea when this next watch is due to be released?

(I'm confused!)



Federer said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Had a very interesting and friendly exchange of emails with the great Mr. Steinhart himself. My main concern was the creation of an MKII-competitor Connery sub design. Out of respect I asked him whether I could leak this info and got the ok!
> 
> ...


----------



## Boggy (Nov 11, 2011)

This is unlikely, but I hope its a 40mm with dome crystal! Can't wait for this one!


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Doh! Just re-read Mr. Steinhart's comments carefully and note that the 6538 homage will be released 2 weeks after the release of Steinhart's next watch... So not two weeks (or so) from the date of the email exchange that occurred between Mr. Steinhart and Federer (thank you for initiating the conversation and for sharing it with us!) but rather later... End of the year/first quarter of 2014, I hope!


----------



## Sail944 (Nov 19, 2011)

Teaser pic went up on Facebook today... Hopefully that model is released soon so we won't have to wait too much longer to see the new sub!

Edit: on second look the watch in their pic does have gold hands, a black dial, and appears to have gilted markers...


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

The logo print on the textured dial looks very good!


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Couldn't it be a new variant of the Ocean 2?


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

MrDagon007 said:


> Couldn't it be a new variant of the Ocean 2?


Hmm... i don't think so. The Ocean 2s are already, kind of complete. Put all 5 variants together, you get an OLYMPIC logo...
Like what others mentioned in another thread, could be a bronze variant to the APOLLON, judging by the hands.
However looking at the textured dial... i kind of thought of something much dressy classic... like a FLIEGER.


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

Yes, the new model shown last night via a 'teaser pic' in their FB page will be released very soon... New sub...?????????



Sail944 said:


> Teaser pic went up on Facebook today... Hopefully that model is released soon so we won't have to wait too much longer to see the new sub!
> 
> Edit: on second look the watch in their pic does have gold hands, a black dial, and appears to have gilted markers...


----------



## eXis10z (Jun 21, 2009)

Riker said:


> Yes, the new model shown last night via a 'teaser pic' in their FB page will be released very soon... New sub...?????????


a sub with skeleton-ish hands? putting their own spin on another homage?


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

Yep, I got it.... Knowing what it is I was being a little facetious. :-d



eXis10z said:


> a sub with skeleton-ish hands? putting their own spin on another homage?


----------



## Federer (Sep 4, 2012)

The countdown is on! This just in from Steinhart,



> Steinhart are celebrating their first 10yr milestone with the release of a very special dive watch, the Steinhart Triton 30ATM Anniversary Edition, which is the first of three new models to be released by Steinhart as part of their anniversary celebrations.


----------



## mr_sundstrom (Apr 18, 2012)

Soprod Movement in this one..! Is it a change in direction from ETA or only for this limited edition?

Also, if it is as oceanic time states, will the next watch (possible Connery sub) be a part of the three anniversary models? 

Anyways, I guess we'll find out soon enough!


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

mr_sundstrom said:


> Soprod Movement in this one..! Is it a change in direction from ETA or only for this limited edition?
> 
> Also, if it is as oceanic time states, will the next watch (possible Connery sub) be a part of the three anniversary models?
> 
> Anyways, I guess we'll find out soon enough!











I don't think the SOPROD A10s is as budget friendly as SELLITAs. So far, it seems that SOPROD movements used in STOWA as well as TITONI seems to jack up the price of the watches alot. Especially on the latter, which are mostly COSC spec'ed.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Yes - Soprod is pricey. OWC, for example, has a new version of the Mil-sub homage coming out and there is a $300 spread between the Seagull ST-1812 (ETA 2892-A2 type) and the Soprod A-10 powered versions. I am quite concerned about the possibiility of the Connery sub homage being released soon. Too many fantastic watches available now or imminently!


----------



## eXis10z (Jun 21, 2009)

Happened to chance upon a pic of an OVM modded into a 6538 homage.. and I like what I see..


----------



## rossi46vr (Mar 19, 2012)

eXis10z said:


> Happened to chance upon a pic of an OVM modded into a 6538 homage.. and I like what I see..


Now that's nice !!!! Any idea who modded that ???


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

The Soprod A10 caliber is at this time only for the Triton Anniversary but moving forward this could very well change with further use possible.

This 10th anniversary is a big deal for Steinhart & to this it is an appropriate occassion for them to concentrate on celebrating the diversity of their own designs.



mr_sundstrom said:


> Soprod Movement in this one..! Is it a change in direction from ETA or only for this limited edition?
> 
> Also, if it is as oceanic time states, will the next watch (possible Connery sub) be a part of the three anniversary models?
> 
> Anyways, I guess we'll find out soon enough!


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm getting really excited about this (potential?) Steinhart Connery watch. I am going to be seriously tempted to buy it...


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Me too. Doh! Storm cloud on the horizon...My wife is going to kill me....


AlphaWolf777 said:


> I'm getting really excited about this (potential?) Steinhart Connery watch. I am going to be seriously tempted to buy it...


Sent from my SGH-i917R using Board Express


----------



## TDR1982 (Aug 11, 2012)

And mine...!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

TDR1982 said:


> And mine...!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Not mine. She already thinks all my watches look the same. Makes it much easier to hide new acquisitions. Although, the mailman showing up all the time is a bit of a giveaway.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Heh, heh - the homogeneity (in my wife's eyes) of my current rotation lets me get away with a fair amount as well. Now, when the postman shows up looking for Customs... I'm in big trouble if I am not here to intercept him/her!


----------



## TDR1982 (Aug 11, 2012)

The fact my watch box is full is the give away....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tictocdoc (Sep 28, 2009)

Great news, In house movement !!!! awesome


----------



## mr_sundstrom (Apr 18, 2012)

Tictocdoc said:


> Great news, In house movement !!!! awesome


What now?

Sent from Sweden using Swenglish


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

Relax mr_sundstrom, nothing new with Tictocdocs comment...



Tictocdoc said:


> Great news, In house movement !!!! awesome





mr_sundstrom said:


> What now?
> 
> Sent from Sweden using Swenglish


----------



## IIIJFRIII (Jul 20, 2013)

Wait wait wait! What??? A Conney homage sub from Steinhart is in the works for real??? I been going crazy trying to get a watch that looks like that, I thought I was for the most part out of luck, being that the MKII see in out 5 mins of them being posted. 

So let me just ask again, Steinhart is really make a Conney homage sub? When its do out?


----------



## surfers (Jul 31, 2011)

Any idea when this would materialize?


----------



## mr_sundstrom (Apr 18, 2012)

If you read the original post, and the following few pages it gives some hints on when to expect this next watch.. So far, it's just speculation, unless someone has some hard info by now..


Sent from Sweden using Swenglish


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

mr_sundstrom said:


> If you read the original post, and the following few pages it gives some hints on when to expect this next watch.. So far, it's just speculation, unless someone has some hard info by now..
> 
> Sent from Sweden using Swenglish


Since the Triton Bronze came out; hopefully the Connery homage will be next in 2 weeks. According to the original post it sounds right.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Where is everyone getting all this information from??


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

plot said:


> Where is everyone getting all this information from??


The Original post.


----------



## TGD3123 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey that's me! I'm glad you guys like it. I've worn it almost every day since I got it back from the modder.

For those that want to know. The mods are: Removed Crown Guards, new 8MM crown & tube, swapped bezel insert & relumed pip, gold Mercedes hands w/ painted white sec hand & matched lume, and drilled lug holes.

Here's the comparative photoshop that was done before I sent it out. 










eXis10z said:


> Happened to chance upon a pic of an OVM modded into a 6538 homage.. and I like what I see..
> 
> View attachment 1167980


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Awesome mod, man! Could you give us a better look at those drilled lug holes?


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

TGD3123 said:


> Hey that's me! I'm glad you guys like it. I've worn it almost every day since I got it back from the modder.
> 
> For those that want to know. The mods are: Removed Crown Guards, new 8MM crown & tube, swapped bezel insert & relumed pip, gold Mercedes hands w/ painted white sec hand & matched lume, and drilled lug holes.
> 
> Here's the comparative photoshop that was done before I sent it out.


That's definitely very cool. If Steinhart comes out with something similar to this, even though I already own an MKII Nassau; I am going to be seriously tempted to buy the Steinhart 6538 as well.


----------



## dirkpitt2 (May 29, 2013)

This could be a wonderful watch, but in my opinion a real Bond hommage should be released from Steinhart directly with a Nato strap, and not with a SS bracelet.
This would make it a real 007 hommage, releasing a watch that is very similar to that worn from Connery in the movie.
My opinion anyway...


----------



## Mc_Fly (Aug 6, 2013)

Hello guys,

I am reading you for a while without posting myself so I decided to join the train  Sorry for my bad english, i'm french...

Why are you encouraging Steinhart to continue with "hommage" watches ? The brand has proved for many months that it can do great things when it comes with its proper designs (Triton, Apollon, Ocean 2...). In my opinion, the brand HAS to continue in its proper way if it wants to have a real credibility (and rumors about an in house movement is a very good thing in this way). I am not blaming Steinhart to continue to sell their existing "homages" (to be honest, copies) like Ocean 1, Vintage Ocean because the demand is important and the money can be used to their proper research and development... but NO NEW homages please, that would be un step back.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Mc_Fly said:


> but NO NEW homages please, that would be un step back.


That is certainly one opinion. However, when you look at the popularity of the Ocean collection it would seem that there are many Steinhart buyers who would disagree with you.

Steinhart continues to release new models of their own design - and they continue to make homage pieces too - so what's the problem? The company is satisfying the demands of different buyers who like different things. Some are after fresh, new designs, and some want to wear a design that is considered to be iconic in the history of horology. Is that really so wrong? Why can't we just let people buy what they enjoy and desire to wear?

It's obvious that you don't like homage pieces. That's fine. Steinhart has original designs for you to choose from, but to demand that they stop producing their most popular collection just because you don't like it doesn't seem right.

This is an off-topic discussion anyway, and the debate between homage vs. original design is one that has already been often been discussed here. Let's not derail this thread with another one of these debates; I suggest we just let those here who are excited about the prospect of a Bond homage piece have their fun.


----------



## dirkpitt2 (May 29, 2013)

Uwe, I totally agree with your words. Steinhart is not selling "copies". In case of the Connery 6538, we could call it a "re-production". In fact Rolex is no more producing a similar watch since a long time!


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

dirkpitt2 said:


> Uwe, I totally agree with your words. Steinhart is not selling "copies". In case of the Connery 6538, we could call it a "re-production". In fact Rolex is no more producing a similar watch since a long time!


With your member name, shouldn't you be wearing a Doxa instead? ;-)


----------



## dirkpitt2 (May 29, 2013)

Sub 300T with orange dial? My next buy...

But this is another story.....


----------



## Mc_Fly (Aug 6, 2013)

Uwe W. said:


> That is certainly one opinion. However, when you look at the popularity of the Ocean collection it would seem that there are many Steinhart buyers who would disagree with you.
> 
> Steinhart continues to release new models of their own design - and they continue to make homage pieces too - so what's the problem? The company is satisfying the demands of different buyers who like different things. Some are after fresh, new designs, and some want to wear a design that is considered to be iconic in the history of horology. Is that really so wrong? Why can't we just let people buy what they enjoy and desire to wear?
> 
> ...


I understand man, but the first reason why there are so many Steinhart Ocean collection (except Ocean 2, proper design) buyers is because of these watches LOOK exactly like the originals ROLEX watches... yes the quality is top but it's never the first reason to buy regarding these watches.
Now you're right this is an off-topic discussion so we can stop here, this was just a reaction following the previous posts ;-)


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

dirkpitt2 said:


> This could be a wonderful watch, but in my opinion a real Bond hommage should be released from Steinhart directly with a Nato strap, and not with a SS bracelet.
> This would make it a real 007 hommage, releasing a watch that is very similar to that worn from Connery in the movie.
> My opinion anyway...


Still a bit surprised that this myth exists.

The Rolex Sub. that Connery wore in "Thunderball" and "Goldfinger" was not on a NATO. In fact, the NATO strap design didn't even exist yet when "Thunderball" was made. Connery had to borrow that Rolex. But it simply didn't fit his wrist. So, a cheap aftermarket one-piece strap was fitted to it. The strap was too thin, it had a single cloth keeper, and the only metal on the strap was the buckle itself. You can see how ill-fitting the strap is when Bond tosses on the white tux after having planted the bomb, and ditched his scuba gear. He checks the time by holding up the lighter to "his" Submariner. You get a close-up of the watch, the strap, and the springbars that are clearly visible.

Though we never see the underside of the watch strap in the film, there is a promotional Black & White photo for the film showing Connery in a reclining position, with his left hand propped up and holding the back of his head. The cloth keeper (not the metal ones on a NATO strap) is clearly visible.

An authentic strap would then be a cheap, one-piece, strap with a cloth keeper. The strap itself would be only 16mm wide.


----------



## TGD3123 (Apr 26, 2011)

Here ya go.











Fullers1845 said:


> ^Awesome mod, man! Could you give us a better look at those drilled lug holes?


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> You can see how ill-fitting the strap is when Bond tosses on the white tux after having planted the bomb, and ditched his scuba gear. He checks the time by holding up the lighter to "his" Submariner. You get a close-up of the watch, the strap, and the springbars that are clearly visible.


I assume you're talking about this scene?


----------



## dirkpitt2 (May 29, 2013)

A myth will always exist. That's why is a myth!! :-d:-d:-d


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

dirkpitt2 said:


> A myth will always exist. That's why is a myth!! :-d:-d:-d


Just call me the mythbuster. b-)

(BTW, Hillary wore a Smiths when he conquered Everest. His guide was the one wearing the Rolex.)


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Uwe W. said:


> I assume you're talking about this scene? ...


Yup.

Too bad Rolex doesn't make such a gorgeous Submariner anymore.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Just call me the mythbuster. b-)


Well, if it is a myth, I can see how it started. That strap looks every part a NATO in that it is one piece in construction and has the tell-tale markings of a nylon strap. However, missing from the photo are the keepers that you should have been able to see if the strap was a NATO in design.

I never knew that the original strap's keeper was cloth though. I assumed it was made out of the same material as the strap as in this reproduction strap:


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Sorry for the confusion my earlier post may have caused. "Cloth" as in the same soft material that the rest of the strap was made from, as opposed to the metal keepers found on a NATO strap.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

@TGD3123 That's awesome! I wish all Oceans came with drilled lugs. Thanks for the shot.


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

Mc_Fly said:


> . . . the first reason why there are so many Steinhart Ocean collection (except Ocean 2, proper design) buyers is because of these watches LOOK exactly like the originals ROLEX watches...


As a matter of fact they do not look EXACTLY like Rolex watches. For one thing, and the thing that has, so far, kept me from pulling the trigger on an Ocean 1 GMT is that they are TOO BIG!

I was recently loaned a similar sized watch (Omega Seamaster Pro 300m GMT) to see if I can tolerate wearing such a large watch. I will say that it seems ok; but I would still rather a more traditional size on my 6.5" wrist. I am very close to going with the Steinhart, the only thing that really stopped me when they became available again this week was the nuisance of transferring money out of China and and the frequency that things disappear in the mail.

I was about to purchase a used DeBafure 38mm GMT earlier this year and those factors became the reason I stopped. I will probably wait until I head back to the US in January to make an order from Steinhart. That being said, this Omega is growing on me and I may consider purchasing a used Omega instead. _(__that isn't why it was loaned to me, it was loaned to me because I need a multi timezone watch and was complaining that I didn't like the g-shock that I was using. But, I have been checking the going price on used versions of this watch)_

But, back to the point of my rebuttal, if the Ocean 1 GMT really looked exactly like a Rolex I would have one already. Not because I want a Rolex clone; but, because I want the functionality of a three timezone GMT in a traditionally sized package.

Back to the topic at hand, the drilled lugs look great and I too wish that were offered in the entire line.


----------



## TDR1982 (Aug 11, 2012)

I cannot wait for this watch! I think it's as close to a no date sub as I'm likely to get anytime soon!


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

I think it's about time that we should've heard something based on the timeline given in the OP "Two weeks after Steinhart's next release", which was the Bronze Triton. I wonder if the supposed Connery Sub is next?


----------



## Federer (Sep 4, 2012)

Small delay but something great is definitely coming! Unfortunately I have no other specifics.



> The new ocean will be come not before end of September. My Swiss factories come back after summer holiday on 5. August.
> So they are very busy at this time and we still have to wait.


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

New Ocean series? with new specs?
Or new movement but old looks?


----------



## phllox (Feb 4, 2013)

Mc_Fly said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am reading you for a while without posting myself so I decided to join the train  Sorry for my bad english, i'm french...
> 
> Why are you encouraging Steinhart to continue with "hommage" watches ? The brand has proved for many months that it can do great things when it comes with its proper designs (Triton, Apollon, Ocean 2...). In my opinion, the brand HAS to continue in its proper way if it wants to have a real credibility (and rumors about an in house movement is a very good thing in this way). I am not blaming Steinhart to continue to sell their existing "homages" (to be honest, copies) like Ocean 1, Vintage Ocean because the demand is important and the money can be used to their proper research and development... but NO NEW homages please, that would be un step back.


Salut, ne te fatigues pas, j'ai déjà essayé et ce sans le moindre succès ... Il n'y pas plus aveugle ... que les aveugles, à moins d'être de très mauvaise foi (mais ça c'est une autre histoire). A la longue ça m'a carrément gavé et j'ai revendu mon Ocean 1. Imagines le crime de laise majestée ! Dommage.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Federer said:


> Small delay but something great is definitely coming! Unfortunately I have no other specifics.


This is very promising! I'm hoping for 39/40mm, gilt dial, no date, domed crystal, no crown guards, big crown, etc.

Even if it's an OVM with shaved off crown guards and mercedes hands to match the 6538, I'm probably still gonna buy it, but I'm hoping for something entirely new. September can't come any faster!


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Agree with you on all points, Alpha! Hope there is an option with date, though...


AlphaWolf777 said:


> This is very promising! I'm hoping for 39/40mm, gilt dial, no date, domed crystal, no crown guards, big crown, etc.
> 
> Even if it's an OVM with shaved off crown guards and mercedes hands to match the 6538, I'm probably still gonna buy it, but I'm hoping for something entirely new. September can't come any faster!


----------



## kelt (May 17, 2013)

phllox said:


> Salut, ne te fatigues pas, j'ai déjà essayé et ce sans le moindre succès ... Il n'y pas plus aveugle ... que les aveugles, à moins d'être de très mauvaise foi (mais ça c'est une autre histoire). A la longue ça m'a carrément gavé et j'ai revendu mon Ocean 1. Imagines le crime de laise majestée ! Dommage.


 Philox if you feel your Ocean 1 was too much of a Submariner homage for you to keep it, I see in your list some very offending watches: a Christopher Ward C60 Trident, a Longine Hydroconquest and a Tag Heuer Aquaracer, the Ocean 1 has more personnality than these three Sub lookalike......


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

kelt06 said:


> Philox if you feel your Ocean 1 was too much of a Submariner homage for you to keep it, I see in your list some very offending watches: a Christopher Ward C60 Trident, a Longine Hydroconquest and a Tag Heuer Aquaracer, the Ocean 1 has more personnality than these three Sub lookalike......


Lookalikes??

I'm sorry, but anyone who mistakes a Christopher Ward C60 or a Longines HydroConquest for a Rolex Sub., needs to immediately make an emergency appointment with an eye doctor. I can see how someone could mistake a specific TAG Heuer Aquaracer model for a Rolex Sub., (WAN2110 model). But not all of them.

Despite what Christopher Ward claims, there's far more Omega SMP and Bremont Supermarine than there is a 1954 Rolex in the overall design of the C60. It's more like baking a cake. You go with Omega and Bremont ingredients. Then sprinkle just a bit of Rolex on top for flavoring. Just a bit on top. And I've never seen a Rolex Sub. that looked like the new or even previous Gen. Longines HydroConquest. If anything, the bezel is practically straight off of a Blancpain Fifty Fathoms.

The Steinhart Ocean 1 can easily be mistaken for a Rolex Sub. (Not that there's anything wrong with that.)


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Darwin said:


> Agree with you on all points, Alpha! Hope there is an option with date, though...


Steinhart just might pull all the stops out on this one! We'll see soon! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm really curious to see what Steinhart does with the 6538. I'd love to see drilled lugs and a red-triangle bezel insert. I'd be in a fair bit of trouble if they offered that, with or without the date!


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

This quote is borrowed from a message that Gunter sent to Federer:



Federer said:


> Small delay but something great is definitely coming! Unfortunately I have no other specifics. _The new ocean will be come not before end of September. My Swiss factories come back after summer holiday on 5. August._
> _So they are very busy at this time and we still have to wait._


Looks like we still have about a month to wait. New Ocean.


----------



## eXis10z (Jun 21, 2009)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> This quote is borrowed from a message that Gunter sent to Federer:
> 
> Looks like we still have about a month to wait. New Ocean.


That's great news! So a crown-less ocean is a very viable possibility. Looks an exciting month for Oct!


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

eXis10z said:


> That's great news! So a crown-less ocean is a very viable possibility. Looks an exciting month for Oct!


Yes, I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## SteveGee (Aug 3, 2013)

The timing couldn't be better for me  2nd week in Sept I drive to Rome with the wife for vacation, overnighting in Basel on the way there, too late for this yrs Baselworld I know but cest la vie 6 nights in Frascati just outside Rome, 2 nights in Monaco on way back as the wife has never been there before and I promised her she could drive the car around the F1 circuit (should be fun in a bright orange smart car) a night in Dijon then home so will only have a week to wait lol.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> Looks like we still have about a month to wait. New Ocean.


I expect an upgrade of the Ocean 2 where you can actually turn the bezel. Personally I think that this was a design error that should not have gone in production.
Mind, I like my O2 as an everyday watch, but the bezel is almost useless except for being pretty.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

MrDagon007 said:


> I expect an upgrade of the Ocean 2 where you can actually turn the bezel. Personally I think that this was a design error that should not have gone in production.
> Mind, I like my O2 as an everyday watch, but the bezel is almost useless except for being pretty.


I'm doubting it's going to be an O2. If so, it will be very different than the current one. I'm really looking forward to it. It's probably going to be my next watch. I'm hoping for another vintage style no-date Ocean 1.


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Still a bit surprised that this myth exists.
> 
> The Rolex Sub. that Connery wore in "Thunderball" and "Goldfinger" was not on a NATO. In fact, the NATO strap design didn't even exist yet when "Thunderball" was made. Connery had to borrow that Rolex. But it simply didn't fit his wrist....


The watch fit him fine in DN and FRWL on its croc/gator strap. It had to fit over a dry suit costume in GF (and was apparently worn in the water tank), and so (my theory) they hurriedly put it on the 16mm nylon strap. Where they got it from, that's the mystery.










More info in my tutorial on converting a G10 strap to 1960s style.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=833573

// Tapatalk HD for Android - Nexus 7 //


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

I am DYING to see this next Ocean watch! I check for updates every day! o|


----------



## eXis10z (Jun 21, 2009)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> I am DYING to see this next Ocean watch! I check for updates every day! o|


i think can relax a little. there won't be updates till after sept right.

i'm afraid all the anticipation might give me a heart attack..


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

eXis10z said:


> i think can relax a little. there won't be updates till after sept right.
> 
> i'm afraid all the anticipation might give me a heart attack..


True, I just don't wanna chance missing out on it. It's going to sell out quickly for sure when it comes out.


----------



## IIIJFRIII (Jul 20, 2013)

Bump, any news or pictures on the watch guys?


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

IIIJFRIII said:


> Bump, any news or pictures on the watch guys?


It seems like this has died down a bit with the recent releases. It would be nice if they are making this.


----------



## eXis10z (Jun 21, 2009)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> It seems like this has died down a bit with the recent releases. It would be nice if they are making this.


would you guys prefer this to be a limited edition or regular?


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

eXis10z said:


> would you guys prefer this to be a limited edition or regular?


Regular, as I like to plan my watch purchases ahead


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

eXis10z said:


> would you guys prefer this to be a limited edition or regular?


Doesn't matter to me. Limited edition would feel more special, but if I wanted one and couldn't get a hold of it, then "special" is not what I'm gonna be feeling...

I have a small doubt in my mind that this is being made. No teaser photos or hints officially yet. I'm still keeping up to date with it in the hopes that we'll get some news soon though.

I'm really hoping Steinhart makes a gilt O1 with no crown guard.


----------



## rossi46vr (Mar 19, 2012)

Still new news ????


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

rossi46vr said:


> Still new news ????


In this forum, if you have to ask, there isn't any news. There aren't any secrets kept here so don't worry about missing anything.


----------



## Mike84 (Nov 12, 2013)

well, it seems that we have a first look at the back of the new diver from Steinhart. The picture was posted yesterday at their official Facebook page. It must be so called 'connery' tribute.

the case is a bit smaller than in ocean series, bracelet looks thinner, crown looks like improved in terms of water resistance and we see the bezel being still diver-like. Can't wait for the front pictures!


----------



## kelt (May 17, 2013)

Mike84 said:


> View attachment 1302612
> 
> 
> well, it seems that we have a first look at the back of the new diver from Steinhart. The picture was posted yesterday at their official Facebook page. It must be so called 'connery' tribute.
> ...


The new Steinhart ST5 movement seen on your picture is described here:

Steinhart Watches - fine exclusive timepieces


----------



## Mustard-Cutter (Nov 14, 2013)

That's a cool looking movement. I'm guessing the 'Connery' will be a new sub homage. First Steinhart with their in-house movement will make a good collectible, though I would have thought putting their own movement into a design that is more original/theirs than homage would be nicer, like a new Triton with display back or something.


----------



## IIIJFRIII (Jul 20, 2013)

Damn it really looks nice from the back. I emailed Steinhart a few weeks ago and they said it would be coming out a little after the holidays.


----------



## Mike84 (Nov 12, 2013)

few words from good source about the new ocean model:

1) it's the same case as in the 'original' ocean series - 42mm.
2) there will be a "mercedes" hand 
3) the back will not be displayed, it's going to be soild, just as it is in regular ocean series
4) there are few ready watches already in the factory, so soon the new model will be shown and priced. 

I hope that it gives you some more idea about the new model and I hope that these leak is vaild and solid  

cheers!


----------



## Boggy (Nov 11, 2011)

It would be nice if the Ocean 1s have tapering bracelet.


----------



## Jfha1210 (May 15, 2013)

There are four magic words that I want to listen: Guilted dial, no date


----------



## Todd5774 (Jan 12, 2013)

It's here!


----------



## Jfha1210 (May 15, 2013)

Just received the mail!!!!! 😳😳😳😄😄😄


----------



## mahkie (Aug 17, 2013)

I managed to load the site, it's going slow: 387 Euro for people outside the EU. Why must Steinhart do this to me? My wallet has barely recovered!


----------



## Jfha1210 (May 15, 2013)

"Dear Santa, I've been a very good boy this year. 
i know that you need ideas, so please take a look here...
http://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/OCEAN-one-vintage,817.html
I would be very happy, and I promise to be even better next year.
Many thanks in advance!!!!"


----------



## MAJJ (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

I need to get one of these for sure...


----------



## Mike84 (Nov 12, 2013)

a link to some pictures:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.548272201927023.1073741830.261561937264719&type=1


----------



## Boggy (Nov 11, 2011)

It's already in their website. I was able to order already! Woot! 

It's a fantastic looking watch! Super Domed Crystal, No Crown Guard, Holed Lugs, Vintage Dial, etc. Only beef I have is that the bracelet should have been tapering to 20mm. Fantastic looking watch nevertheless!!!!


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

We've got two concurrent threads running right now concerning the release of this new model, so I'm closing this thread. Please go to this thread to continue with the discussion of the watch that was the speculation of this thread:

OCEAN one vintage


----------

